# Naturally Rot Resistant Woods, possibly for use in modelling.



## SRW (Jan 13, 2010)

I posted this to another model builder's query about wood to use for extended outdoor use models on the 'buildings' forum. It may be of interest to readers of this forum as well. This article pares down a more in-depth report from the USDA Forestry Product Labs so you don't have to read that entire [excellent] study:

http://www.garden.org/articles/artic...?q=show&id=977


----------

